# Huge Trout



## SaltySurprise

Caught my personal best trout today, measure out at about 26.5 inches, didn’t get a weight, but he’s a fat boy.


----------



## CurDog

That's a really nice one there now. Well tell us what you caught that over sized minnow with. Do tell.


----------



## softbutchharley

sweet one !


----------



## SaltySurprise

Live shrimp on a popping cork


----------



## flounderman1

Where were you fishing? 
Around docks or grass beds
Day or night


----------



## Dunt

She... Sucks you killed her along with all those eggs.


----------



## hjorgan

Dunt said:


> Sucks you killed her along with all those eggs.


See... that's the kind of comment that sucks the life out of this forum. You should be ashamed of your jealous ass.

OP that's a fine trout and I would have kept it, took a pic, and probably fried it up same day. Nice catch.


----------



## Dunt

hjorgan said:


> See... that's the kind of comment that sucks the life out of this forum. You should be ashamed of your jealous ass.
> 
> OP that's a fine trout and I would have kept it, took a pic, and probably fried it up same day. Nice catch.


If you can't handle opinions other than your own, what gives you the right to express yours?


----------



## hjorgan

Well.... the same keyboard that let's you suck the life out of other people's success. I can handle opinions. Opinions are like assholes. And most assholes have opinions.


----------



## Dunt

hjorgan said:


> Well.... the same keyboard that let's you suck the life out of other people's success. I can handle opinions. Opinions are like assholes. And most assholes have opinions.


I wish I could say, "I know what you mean." But I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## NKlamerus

Great trout! Don't take notice of the comments above at all

Hope she was delicious!! 

Any worms by chance?


----------



## stc1993

No harm what so ever keeping that fish. I hope you fried her up nice & crisp.


----------



## SurfRidr

Like most anglers, I'm a conservationist, but I agree that keeping that fish doesn't do any harm. Nature kills fish all the time, that's just Nature.

Nice trout! Don't listen to the jackhole. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkseye

Beautiful trout that has "eat me " written all over it.


----------



## Brownfisher

Great catch! Enjoy!


----------



## Jason

It's a great gator trout....actually doesn't look fat enough to be full of eggs so what did it look like when you cleaned it?


----------



## lobsterman

Good catch,and you did good keeping it for the table.


----------



## DAWGONIT

very nice gator.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## OHenry

Fish for dinner, eggs for breakfast! :whistling::whistling::whistling:
Great fish, congrats!


----------



## Deadhead1

Dunt said:


> She... Sucks you killed her along with all those eggs.


You need to change the first letter of you user name.........


----------



## Dagwood

Great trout! Fry it up and enjoy providing for your family. You have nothing to be ashamed of in keeping that trout.


----------



## Dale41

Nice work, time to break out the cork.. if this wind ever dies down.


----------



## Chris V

Nice one!!!

26 1/2" can push upper 6's when they're full of roe, but that one could still hit around 6lbs.


----------



## 60hertz

That’s a nice trout.

Ignore the naysayers, especially those that haven’t posted a fishing report of their own.


----------



## SaltySurprise

Thanks everyone, gonna fry her up tonight, and I was in a bayou on some grass, I saw someone had asked about that. I’m going back out tomorrow, hopefully the little cold snap will turn the bite on even more! I also put a YouTube video up if anyone wants to check it out, it’s about 12 minutes long but it was pretty much all catching fish so it’s cool to watch. My channel on YouTube is ktyler15. And it’s only my second upload so it shouldn’t be hard to find! Had to cut out some swearing when I pulled the big one in lol.


----------



## kanaka

Nice fish, enjoy the meal tonite! 
FWIW next time keep a few smaller ones and see if the taste is the same. 
I felt that the bigger, over 20", tasted fishier and the smaller less fishy. Had something to do with their diets when they switch over to eating other fish vs shrimp.


----------



## John B.

Dunt said:


> I wish I could say, "I know what you mean." But I have absolutely no idea.


Super tired of this guy bashing every time someone catches a perfectly legal fish...

He's now in time out... Lol

Nice trout man! I've killed a ton of big ones and it never gets old! Catching one that size in the winter is pretty impressive!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Jason said:


> It's a great gator trout....actually doesn't look fat enough to be full of eggs so what did it look like when you cleaned it?


Nope wont be full of eggs this time of year. Late spring and summer trout have eggs. All the nice ones we caught, held in bad positions,killed and ate. Had eggs. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## lettheairout

kanaka said:


> Nice fish, enjoy the meal tonite!
> FWIW next time keep a few smaller ones and see if the taste is the same.
> I felt that the bigger, over 20", tasted fishier and the smaller less fishy. Had something to do with their diets when they switch over to eating other fish vs shrimp.


Wait, he caught it on a shrimp. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## kanaka

lettheairout said:


> Wait, he caught it on a shrimp.
> 
> sent from outside your bedroom window


Yes he did. When specs get to about the 16"+ size, their diet starts to include other fish.

An excerpt from the following article: 
"Spotted seatrout are opportunistic carnivores whose feeding habits vary with size. Small trout feed primarily on small crustaceans. Medium-size trout feed on shrimp and small fish. Large fish feed almost exclusively on other fish such as mullet, pinfish, pigfish and menhaden. This preference for large fish makes large trout difficult to catch. Large trout do not feed often and few anglers like to use 12-inch live mullet for bait."

http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/strout/


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Dunt said:


> She... Sucks you killed her along with all those eggs.


I think you joined the wrong forum, you realize this is a fishing forum right? And that he kept a legal fish?


----------



## Chris V

Just a side note; not all big specks are female. Male Speckled Trout can actually attain very large sizes but their growth is slower. Male Specks have been documented to well over 10lbs.


----------



## lettheairout

kanaka said:


> Yes he did. When specs get to about the 16"+ size, their diet starts to include other fish.
> 
> An excerpt from the following article:
> "Spotted seatrout are opportunistic carnivores whose feeding habits vary with size. Small trout feed primarily on small crustaceans. Medium-size trout feed on shrimp and small fish. Large fish feed almost exclusively on other fish such as mullet, pinfish, pigfish and menhaden. This preference for large fish makes large trout difficult to catch. Large trout do not feed often and few anglers like to use 12-inch live mullet for bait."
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/strout/


There was a pretty good video I watched from some guy doing a seminar from Louisiana. He was talking about the changes in diet from year to year and also changing diet through out the spring summer and winter. I will try and find it later and post it up. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## kanaka

That would be cool. Would help with bait/lure selection with the changing seasons.


----------



## SaltySurprise

I’m a little late on this, after all of the comments, but the fish was cleaned and was a male.


----------



## softbutchharley

RE : 
Great trout! Fry it up and enjoy providing for your family. You have nothing to be ashamed of in keeping that trout.

ditto. and ditto  I'm jealous as well !!! ROTFLMAO Nice legal fish there !! Fear not the PFF police  Stay salty and safe and enjoy the holidays my friend...


----------



## caim

Def agree ! If your going to keep and eat the fish thats great! Only critique would be to try and not allow the trout to touch your shorts due to pulling their slime coat off and not grabbing the one under the gill plate if your planning to release them. But this is all just to give them the best chance once released... but again. I am not bashing just looking out for future fishing! Killer fish dude.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

D
Nice trout! What time of day ?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

oh damn


----------



## SaltySurprise

Thank you Caim, I wasn’t even thinking about that, although I do know better. I’m so used to catch and keep...lol


----------



## GROUPERKING

I'm so sick of Dunt ! I hope that he gets a permanent timeout from the forum. Nice trout man !


----------



## 192

GROUPERKING said:


> I'm so sick of Dunt ! I hope that he gets a permanent timeout from the forum. Nice trout man !


He is gone. Permanently.


----------



## wtbfishin'

grouper22 said:


> He is gone. Permanently.


So dunt bit the rit? Bet he got a kick out of that Lol. I think he meant well just short on tact. :shifty:


----------

